
The Robinhood API - nodesocket
https://api.robinhood.com/
======
nodesocket
Lot's of the Robinhood API is publically accessible.

Note: trailing slashes are required for some reason on all endpoints.

Want a real-time Apple quote?
[https://api.robinhood.com/quotes/AAPL/](https://api.robinhood.com/quotes/AAPL/)

Want some fundamentals on Apple?
[https://api.robinhood.com/fundamentals/AAPL/](https://api.robinhood.com/fundamentals/AAPL/)

Want more information on a given instrument (Apple)?
[https://api.robinhood.com/instruments/450dfc6d-5510-4d40-abf...](https://api.robinhood.com/instruments/450dfc6d-5510-4d40-abfb-f633b7d9be3e/)

~~~
smt88
Publicly accessible isn't the same as "public" or "will continue to be usable"

